
Ask HN: Book Recommendations for Teenagers - lsutiger
Hello All! What books would you recommend for a teenager who is trying to discover their passion for computer science and form a foundation of core mental models about life? Also books that help them learn computer science foundations would be helpful. Some examples I was thinking were<p>- Principles By Ray Dalio
- Seeking Wisdom by Charlie Munger<p>Thanks!
======
Regardsyjc
A Mind For Numbers: How to Excel at Math and Science (Even If You Flunked
Algebra) by Barbara Oakley

How Not to be Wrong: The Power of Mathematical Thinking by Jordan Ellenberg

I'm not sure but I heard Little Brother by Cory Doctorow covers ideas of
privacy and information security?

I haven't read it myself yet but I heard great things about Gödel, Escher,
Bach: an Eternal Golden Braid by Douglas Hofstadter.

~~~
lsutiger
Thank you for these suggestions! Just ordered on Amazon!

